# My python enclosure build



## Autobot_89 (Nov 21, 2017)

First time posting! Been a long build, and not quite complete with decorating (do you ever finish!) I hope its ok to make a new thread versus jumping on an old thread.

Learnt a lot throughout the process and had a lot of fun with it. Houses my 5 year old Diamond Python named Wellington.

Used way too heavy duty materials for frame and then covered with MDF with some climbing shelves.




I have since added fake grass to climbing shelves.
I have made fake rock wall as pictured, plus another two panels to go above the one pictured. I used the polystyrene and grout method. I used the same for the water bowl, moulded this around a kitty litter tray! (New of course)
The plain white walls are now clad with fake plants to cover.
I'm sorry that I haven't been able to add the "finished" photo.. and for the double post.. Sorry about the muck -up. 
I hope to get this all working!

Aargh! Wont let me upload my finished pics!! And I have double submitted. So sorry guys and girls. Ill work on it! Was excited to share my build too


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 22, 2017)

Your diamond will love that !


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 22, 2017)

@Autobot_89 
Download a picture resizing app (phone) or program (PC) and resize them to 768x1024 and they will upload without issue.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 23, 2017)

No need for a resizing app for PC you already have 1, just right click on pic --> and click on open with --> click on paint and when it opens click on resize then i find clicking on pixels to be the easiest 1 to use, just click the horizontal and then change the value you require up or down, the vertical will change automatically, after you change the value and click ok the pic will change straight away to show you the actual size it has changed to and how many MB it has changed to. As an aside i usually go to the file location the pic is in and make a copy of the pic before i do anything so i have an unchanged pic for future use. hope this helps. 






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 23, 2017)

A free program called Format Factory works for me. Not only can you resize any media file, you can also change the format of it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 23, 2017)

The owner /admin of this forum can actually install a program to automatically resize all images upon upload. We did this at AFT. ANY user can then quickly upload any photo file no matter the size of it.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A free program called Format Factory works for me. Not only can you resize any media file, you can also change the format of it.


I do mine on my Mac so it's easy, I just export anything I want to upload to a folder, takes seconds and you can select the size. You can do it while you are in the APS thread.


----------



## Autobot_89 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions and help! Here is the current progress!!


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 24, 2017)

Autobot_89 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and help! Here is the current progress!!
> 
> View attachment 322087


Well done.That is an awesome looking enclosure. Amazing what a few plants etc can do.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks awesome!! Well done!


----------



## Snapped (Nov 24, 2017)

Well done, looks fantastic! Rock wall and water dish is so well done, I've always said I'm going to do a rock wall, but the mess (and living in a unit with no garage it's a bit difficult) puts me off.


----------



## Foozil (Nov 24, 2017)

Great job! Looks like one happy snake


----------

